# 2004 dk kioti c radio issues



## Alyeska (8 mo ago)

Just install a radio in the kioti and the radio has no 12v to it , is there a fuse the power comes from / have no wiring diagrams


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Alyeska, welcome to the forum. 

I think you will have to run a wire and inline fuse from the keyswitch accessory terminal to the radio. You will want power to the radio when the key is "on".


----------



## Alyeska (8 mo ago)

Alyeska said:


> Just install a radio in the kioti and the radio has no 12v to it , is there a fuse the power comes from / have no wiring diagrams


Yep. The tractor had a radio originally and the wiring harness is in place just no power on the plugins


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

If you have the manual for the tractor it should have the fuse labels and locations......If not, the back of the fuse panel cover might show what each fuse is for......There should either be a fuse for the radio of an inline fuse on the power wire for the radio............Off the top of my head, I am not sure which one your tractor has.....


----------



## Alyeska (8 mo ago)

Was able to find a hot (12v) line coming off of the wipers plug in and wired it over to power the plug to the radio

thanks for all the input


----------

